# Can a rear axle be as far as 2 inches off to one side?



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 1966 Tempest, very bare bones car. There is absolutely no indication of any accident damage or any evidence the axle has been altered.

I was doing the old school alignment trick of a string along the side from the rear tires to the front tires and i noticed a 1 1/2 inch to 2 inch difference.

The passenger side string ran parallel with the front tires and barely touched the front sidewalls

The string on the driver's side sat out almost 2 inches from the sidewall of the tire.

I noticed the clearance is a lot closer on the drivers side rear tire to the fender than it is to the passenger. Was GMs quality control off that bad back then that a 1 to 2 inch deviation would have been okayed by quality control?

I'm stumped, hate to have to have axle rewelded..........insert head scratching hereconfused::nonod:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Should be even. First thought, control arm bushings as they do wear out and get sloppy. Control arm could be bent, like when someone hits a curb real hard. Check to make sure the coils appear straight, might have one that is a bit sideways and perhaps not correctly seated in the frame pocket.

To make it easy, I would bring the car to an alignment shop and let them put it up on the lift. Might be able to spot the problem right off the bat.:thumbsup:


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

PontiacJim said:


> Should be even. First thought, control arm bushings as they do wear out and get sloppy. Control arm could be bent, like when someone hits a curb real hard. Check to make sure the coils appear straight, might have one that is a bit sideways and perhaps not correctly seated in the frame pocket.
> 
> To make it easy, I would bring the car to an alignment shop and let them put it up on the lift. Might be able to spot the problem right off the bat.:thumbsup:


Thanks Jim.....maybe they can find it .....save me some headache


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Not trying to create extra worry, but look at the rocker panel to frame relationship too. It's probably a bent arm or 2 as Jim said but looking there is free. Worn bushings can "take a seat" in an off position and seem tight as well. Last but not least, push the whole car sideways and look at the distance to the rear tires as you do. Like from he bumper, bounce it pretty hard and see how much slop there is. You might be surprised at how far it moves.


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

666bbl said:


> Not trying to create extra worry, but look at the rocker panel to frame relationship too. It's probably a bent arm or 2 as Jim said but looking there is free. Worn bushings can "take a seat" in an off position and seem tight as well. Last but not least, push the whole car sideways and look at the distance to the rear tires as you do. Like from he bumper, bounce it pretty hard and see how much slop there is. You might be surprised at how far it moves.


Will do......I know it needs new bushings on both front and rear it's just the rear axle being off to the side that kind of baffles me.

I had a set of 235/60/15s on the rear and the one on the driver side rubbed on the fender well edge. The passenger side had more room and didn't rub.

This is a low buck build and I was trying to save a few bucks from alignment until I got the bushings done myself. I thought I could do the old skool drag race alignment just to buy some time. Looks like the bushings have moved up the ladder now on priorities.

Thanks for the suggestions........:smile2:


----------

